
Coffee market report (October 2019) [pdf] - simonebrunozzi
http://www.ico.org/documents/cy2019-20/cmr-1019-e.pdf
======
baxtr
Unspectacular, but interesting. I definitely like ICO for International Coffee
Organization...

------
dr_dshiv
How to buy true quality roasted beans that don't cost so so so much money?

~~~
mikekchar
My biggest piece of advice is to roast your own beans. It's not that
difficult, although you need a place where you can generate a lot of smoke.

Most of the price in coffee is distribution. Even fair trade farmers make very
little money. There are some distributors who work directly with farmers and
if you buy green beans from them, the price is not very high. There are many
places on the internet where you can buy them.

You can store green beans for a whole year, or even more, with no problems.
After you roast the beans, the flavour develops for about 5-10 days and then
gets worse. After 2-3 weeks, the coffee isn't very good. When you buy roasted
beans, often it is already 2 weeks old before you get it.

Some people like 2 week old roasted coffee beans because it is less acid and
many unfamiliar flavours have gone away. But once you get used to freshly
roasted coffee, it's much, much better and it's hard to go back.

If you know a place that roasts its own beans, you can usually ask to buy
something that was just roasted (maybe only 1 or 2 days ago), but often it is
expensive. I usually buy coffee beans in Japan at a company called Tonya. They
will roast the beans for you while you watch (they have a nice fluid bed
roaster that can do small batches). It's also not very expensive.

But, if you don't have that kind of place, it's best to roast your own. There
are many websites on the internet that will show you how to do it.

